# 12 months continuous scooter insurance for Europe



## IanM (Mar 22, 2006)

Thought I would share this with you, 
I have been trying to get 12 months continuous European insurance cover for my scooter, most companies will say you have annual cover but this is only for up to 60-90 days you then have to return to the uk. Swinton bike Insurance 0800 4096516 (Dave) found me a policy with Norwich Union Premium Bike Club , that for an additional £8 per week will cover you for a unlimited period , very expensive but it can be done. Anyone got experience of insuring scooters abroad for 6 months + ?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I will look up my Bennetts insurance policy when I get home. I can't recall much about such a limit, but as I only need a maximum of 3 weeks at a time it may be it simply didn't register with me.

Dave


----------



## haylingchrist (May 15, 2005)

Bennets told me they give 30 days cover in the EU countries, but wouldn't do anything outside. However, I believe they have to provide the legal minimum cover in any EU country. 30 days isn't much use to us so I have a big lock and don't wash the scooter.

Legal minimum often only covers _injuries_ to 3rd parties so if you write off a vintage Ferrari with your scooter the bill could be big! I'm not losing too much sleep over this, though.

A friend has researched the situation and maintains the insurers have to provide cover in _all_ EU countries - I'll try to get more info. It's pretty scandalous the UK insurers do this - it's not a problem if you buy insurance in France, for example.

I spoke to Comfort (who provide me with 365 day European full-timing cover) but they don't do scooter insurance.

Chris


----------



## hymerbug (Jan 10, 2006)

hi, check out ebike insurance they claim to do full 12 months cover for europe on their web site.


----------



## IanM (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for replying, it is mad, safeguard cover my motorhome for 12 months full timing in Europe no problem , but my scooter is going to cost more for 3rd party fire & theft over the 12 months . I think a big lock is in order.
I spoke to ebike again their cover is for 30 or 60 days (cant remember exactly) continuous cover only, they will not cover you for full timing abroad, they agree their advert is misleading. 
What do other full timers do about their scooter insurance in Europe ?

Thanks again Ian.


----------

